# Enchanted Island - Met's Live HD Broadcast 1/21/12



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

*The Enchanted Island*

We get all our literature and music in one (healthy?) dose? I wish I could be in New York City for one night. It does sound great. That is, if the reviewer is not overdoing his lavish praise. I continue to dream.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/02/a...agewanted=1&_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha28


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing the Live HD broadcast on the 21st. 

I think that I will really like this show.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

edge said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing the Live HD broadcast on the 21st.
> 
> I think that I will really like this show.


Maybe they'll make a DVD of it some day. Dare I dream for that within my lifetime? Enjoy your listening.


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Maybe they'll make a DVD of it some day. Dare I dream for that within my lifetime? Enjoy your listening.


At some point after the HD Video broadcast at the theaters on the 21st (and encores), they'll put the video up on the Met Player. You need a pretty fast internet connection or the HD will be frustrating. Alas, mine is horribly slow.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

edge said:


> At some point after the HD Video broadcast at the theaters on the 21st (and encores), they'll put the video up on the Met Player. You need a pretty fast internet connection or the HD will be frustrating. Alas, mine is horribly slow.


What is the Met Player? Another program like the several media players that I have on here? And how fast a connection does one need? Thank you.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Met Player is a streaming audio and video service from the Metropolitan Opera. You can subscribe for US$14.99 a month. There is a seven-day trial so you can see whether your connection is fast enough - but if you don't like it make sure you unsubscribe well within the seven days or your credit card will get charged.

I highly recommend it, particularly for anyone who is exploring opera and isn't quite sure where their tastes lie.

Here is the link.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Met Player is a streaming audio and video service from the Metropolitan Opera. You can subscribe for US$14.99 a month. There is a seven-day trial so you can see whether your connection is fast enough - but if you don't like it make sure you unsubscribe well within the seven days or your credit card will get charged.
> 
> I highly recommend it, particularly for anyone who is exploring opera and isn't quite sure where their tastes lie.
> 
> Here is the link.


I think I'll await the DVD. I don't get that much chance to watch operas and, in fact, I don't know that many operas I'd want to watch. Not to pay $14.99 a month. I am sure it is worth it if one is a steady watcher but not those who just want one or another at great intervals.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hazel said:


> I think I'll await the DVD. I don't get that much chance to watch operas and, in fact, I don't know that many operas I'd want to watch. Not to pay $14.99 a month. I am sure it is worth it if one is a steady watcher but not those who just want one or another at great intervals.


You can hire them individually too for US$5.

BTW don't be too sure that it will come out on DVD. There are plenty of good performances out there that never make it to DVD (dammit) including some that are available on Met Player.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> You can hire them individually too for US$5.
> 
> BTW don't be too sure that it will come out on DVD. There are plenty of good performances out there that never make it to DVD (dammit) including some that are available on Met Player.


Now, that would work. I'd go for that. There are a few I'd like to see and hear.


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

Haze,

You never did say...are you able to watch the Live HD broadcast at a theatre near you? I'm sure there are some in the St. Louis area that are showing it on the 21st.

http://metoperafamily.org/metopera/liveinhd/LiveinHD.aspx


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

edge said:


> Haze,
> 
> You never did say...are you able to watch the Live HD broadcast at a theatre near you? I'm sure there are some in the St. Louis area that are showing it on the 21st.
> 
> http://metoperafamily.org/metopera/liveinhd/LiveinHD.aspx


I've never heard of this being done. Didn't realize it. However, it is probably at night and I do not have the necessary transportation to go running around at night. Nevertheless, please tell me how you find live HD broadcasts at theatres. I am curious. Thank you.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually of the MET HD operas are shown around noon. Its the Saturday matinee


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

Hazel said:


> please tell me how you find live HD broadcasts at theatres.


Click on the link above, then click on "Participating Theaters" "United States". I see there is one in Saint Louis (Esquire 7 on Canton Road). It's showing on January 21st at 11:55 Central Time. The person that told me about it said that she almost prefers it to being at the Met. Good luck


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

edge said:


> Click on the link above, then click on "Participating Theaters" "United States". I see there is one in Saint Louis (Esquire 7 on Canton Road). It's showing on January 21st at 11:55 Central Time. The person that told me about it said that she almost prefers it to being at the Met. Good luck


11:55 AM or PM? Oh, AM, of course. Same time as in Britain minus six hours. Right? That would work. Now to find out where Canton Road is. I do not know this fair city very well but I have an atlas. Thank you.


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

Just one week away from the Met's HD Broadcast of The Enchanted Island. I listened to some of it last night on the Sirius XM Live Broadcast and thought it sounded very nice. I think it has some mixed reviews but I think it will be fun. 

Who is planning on going to see it?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm torn. Really like baroque music, really don't like opera in English, really like JDD, really don't care for Danielle de Niese.


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe I jumped the gun by posting this thread too soon. It really is this Saturday and I can't believe more people aren't excited about it.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I liked it. Fun but with serious bits, great singing. Really liked it, hope there is a DVD.


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

I also thought it was fun and the music was delightful. I thought the performances were outstanding. I agree with one of the reviews that said the songs were a little too dreary throughout but I can forgive that.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

This was fantastic! The singing all-around was phenomenal; great costumes and set design. I love that they were able to keep a sense of Shakespeare's affinity for puns and wordplay. Caliban's line, "There was more than botany, there was also chemistry" went over great in my movie theater. Neptune's realm, with the mermaids suspended from the air, was just beautiful. Danielle de Niese as Ariel was a real standout, but everyone had truly impressive moments. A spectacular production all around.

Could someone please tell me the name of the original song that they based one of Prospero's arias on? It was the song he sang alone right before the end of Act I.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

A list of the music used from the Met website

http://www.metoperafamily.org/metop...and-music.aspx?icamp=EnchIslint&iloc=prodpage


----------



## PeterNL (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi there! My name is Peter, 31 years old and I live in the Netherlands. I've seen the Live HD Broadcast of The Enchanted Island yesterday in theatre nearby. It started 7.00 P.M. (GMT +1:00, CET). I think it was fantastic! Domingo, Daniels, De Niese, DiDonato: they all did it for me. The staging was superb, like a fairytale. The only minor thing was that the satellite connection interrupted once for about a minute. It was just during the first aria of Ferdinand. Overall a fantastic show!
This was my second live HD-experience from the Met. In 2010 I've seen Karita Mattila in Tosca. A couple of years ago I've seen L'Orfeo by Monteverdi sung by Grazia Maria Schiavo live from Madrid. I think HD broadcastings are fantastic! The view you get on the costumes, mimics, behind the scenes, it's just more overwhelming than being in the actual operahouse. In April La Traviata is coming up... so I'll be there!


----------



## PeterNL (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi there! My name is Peter, 31 years old and I live in the Netherlands. I've seen the Live HD Broadcast of The Enchanted Island yesterday in a theatre nearby. It started 7.00 P.M. (GMT +1:00, CET). I think it was fantastic! Domingo, Daniels, De Niese, DiDonato: they all did it for me. The staging was superb, like a fairytale. The only minor thing was that the satellite connection interrupted once for about a minute. It was just during the first aria of Ferdinand. Overall a fantastic show!
This was my second live HD-experience from the Met. In 2010 I've seen Karita Mattila in Tosca. A couple of years ago I've seen L'Orfeo by Monteverdi sung by Grazia Maria Schiavo live from Madrid. I think HD broadcastings are fantastic! The view you get on the costumes, mimics, behind the scenes, it's just more overwhelming than being in the actual operahouse. In April La Traviata is coming up... so I'll be there!
I did send an e-mail to the Customer Care Department of The Metropolitan Opera to ask whether this production will be released on DVD. I got an answer: Customer Care didn't know so they forwarded my question to the Media Department and promised they'd answer me. As soon as I'll receive the answer I will post it.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Grosse Fugue said:


> A list of the music used from the Met website
> 
> http://www.metoperafamily.org/metop...and-music.aspx?icamp=EnchIslint&iloc=prodpage


Thank you!


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

What was your attendance like? I'm in Oklahoma mind you but the crowds are sparse. There was maybe 20 in my theater. I'd much rather see it with a semi-full house.

I agree with Amara, I thought de Niese was perfect in the role of Ariel.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

This whole pastiche IS AN ABOMINATION!


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> This whole pastiche IS AN ABOMINATION!


Why? Please explain


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

edge said:


> What was your attendance like? I'm in Oklahoma mind you but the crowds are sparse. There was maybe 20 in my theater. I'd much rather see it with a semi-full house.


I'm in Florida, and the theater seemed nearly half full, much fuller than Satyagraha and Rodelinda were. The one Wednesday Encore performance I saw, Faust, was the most widely attended, almost full.


----------

